# I want a New Case



## BuyHoney86 (Sep 7, 2005)

I am going to build myself a new system in the next few weeks, and want to get a good case to start with.

A friend had a tower case that had a feature I really liked when I was working on it. Instead of having the HD bays mounted "forward", so all the cabling was aimed at the CPU (and in the way), all the HD bays were rotated 90 degrees so you could insert and remove them from the (open) side of the case.

Also, the HD's were mounted on metal brackets that had clips on each side, so there was no messing with screws.

I need a word for this feature, so I can do word-based searches for cases that have it, but don't know what to call it.

Someone told me to look for "screwless" cases, but newegg's list of cases filtered by the word "screwless" doesn't have ANY cases that have this feature that I could find.

Also, I am not looking to spend huge money. I just want a basic tower case with the nice HD bay feature I like. So any help & suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

search for toollees cases or tool less

i found some but they were like 300$ 

i had a minataur case that had those but i cant find it online any more.

good luck

newegg.com had 2

and also check pricewatch.com


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

@ BuyHoney86
IMHO the absolute best case for the money with superior design available to day....The Antec P150... I want one! They are not completely toolless, but look like they would be a great pleasure to work on. They are not quite available in stores as of today, 20051015, but within a week or two they should be. An added bonus is that it comes with a PSU... the first case that actually has a great PSU included.
There are older Antec cases that have the toolless designs and have the HDD cage rotated 90 degrees for 'ease of swapping'.


----------



## BuyHoney86 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Still Need Help*

I read the review of the Antec P150, and while it seems like a very nice case, $ 180.00 is WAY more than I want or think I should have to pay for what I really want.

I don't need all the "Bells & Whistles"; all I really care about is the screwless HD mounting system. Which the P150 had, but it was "front loaded" rather than "side loaded". Which I guess I could accept, but not for #180.00 - forget it.

And also, it occurs to me that part of the "case price" is the cost of the Power Supply, which I already have and can remove and install myself. So it makes no sense to me to pay for a new Power Supply that comes "standard" with a case, since I don't need another.

So I am still asking if someone knows of, or can help me to find myself, a good-quality case with "screwless", or "clip-mounted" HD bays that doesn't come with a Power Supply built in.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

I think you're looking for the Antec P160 case. I have the exact same one with the hard drive configuration you are looking for.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811129141


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

The Antec P180 Also has drive cages that are removable and the drives are rubber mounted.Antec P180 The only drawback on this case is it comes without a PSU. The best bet for a PSU is an antec or enermax they both have long enough 4pin connector cable. Which may be required for some boards.


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

@ BunHoney86
the Antec Sonata has side-mounted drive bays and toolless design, but it comes with a PSU. You may be able to find one on ebay w/o a PSU. Some of the older Antecs also had the side-mounted drive bays, but are no longer produced, but could also be available on ebay.


----------



## Mullet Man (Oct 9, 2005)

The case you are looking for would be the Aspire X-Dreamer ATX case! Just Google the name and you will see the good reviews on it.
I bought this case and swapped my Dell Dimension 2350 parts right in with no problem except I had to cut and splice power switch wiring.

Here is the exact case I got from www.newegg.com and it also comes in other colors. The price was good (around $55.00) for all the neat features!.....


----------



## BuyHoney86 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Closer...*

Mullet I really liked the price on this one.

I don't know if the one you like is the "X-Dreamer II", or the original (first) model. But I checked out both of them and neither of them had the feature that is most important to me.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Showimage.asp?Mode=&Type=&Image=11-144-012-21.jpg%2C11-144-012-18.JPG%2C11-144-012-16.JPG%2C11-144-012-13.JPG%2C11-144-012-12.JPG%2C11-144-012-14.JPG%2C11-144-012-20.JPG%2C11-144-012-19.JPG%2C11-144-012-22.jpg%2C11-144-012-23.jpg%2C11-144-012-25.jpg%2C11-144-012-26.jpg%2C11-144-012-27.jpg%2C11-144-012-28.jpg%2C11-144-012-29.jpg%2C11-144-012-30.jpg%2C11-144-012-31.jpg%2C11-144-012-32.jpg&CurImage=11-144-012-30.jpg&Description=ASPIRE+X-Dreamer+ATXB3KLW%2F350W+Beige+Steel+ATX+Mid+Tower+Computer+Case+ATX+350W+power+supply+for+AMD%2FIntel+Power+Supply+-+Retail

I can't figure out how to the show the image here, but the link above shows that the bays of the X-Dreamer are all oriented "front-to-back" rather than "side-to-side".

But the case looks real nice, and at $50.00 WITH a Power Supply, I can't help but wonder how cheap you might be able to find one WITHOUT the Power Supply.

But really, the sideways-mounted HD bays and the absence of a (useless to me) Power Supply for under $100.00 are still the main qualifications I am looking for. I appreciate the help though. Thanks again. :heartlove


----------



## BuyHoney86 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Some Progress...*

Well I've gotten a little further in the search. Found out you could filter out the search results from NewEgg to include only those cases that do not have Power Supplies. 

Which narrows the search down to only about 250 or so.

:sad: 

What would be really useful is if there were some kind of phrase or text that would identify HD bays that are mounted sideways, but using text-phrases like "side-mounted", etc... does not seem to do this.

It seems very odd that a feature like this wouldn't have some way of being contrasted from hardware that does not have it.

Also it seems that "Gaming Cases" are more-likely to have this feature; but I am having some trouble finding one that also does not come with a Power Supply. If someone could help either with the search, or has a suggestion for a particular model, I would be most appreciative.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

This is what you are looking for?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Damn I wish my case looked that organized.


----------



## BuyHoney86 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Crazy Joe...*

Yes that looks exactly like what I want. I don't HAVE to have the see-through side panel, or the lights, or the SATA drives, or the....

:smooch: 

But the way the HD bays are oriented are EXACTLY what I am looking for.

Which make/model is this case ? Is it yours ? How much was/is it ?

Also, do you know the text-phrase that describes the way the HD bays are oriented ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Paskas (Oct 22, 2005)

Godd for AeroCool Masstige/Babydream 

BTX ready 

http://www.aerocool.us/p-case/masstige/masstige.htm


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

Nice Case when I was looking, I concidered it but my system sits on the floor and with the ports on the bottom. :sayno: So went with the Antec P180.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

BuyHoney86 said:


> Yes that looks exactly like what I want. I don't HAVE to have the see-through side panel, or the lights, or the SATA drives, or the....
> 
> :smooch:
> 
> ...


Mine is the Antec P160W.
http://www.antec.com/us/productDetails.php?ProdID=81602
They do make it without the window.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811129141

Antec does make other cases that uses the same drive arrangement. 
Please pointed one out. The antec Sonata.
http://www.antec.com/us/productDetails.php?ProdID=15138
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811129127

I think Antec is the only company that has the drive arrangements you are looking for. Just do a search for antec cases. The P160, SLK3700-BQE, Super Lanboy, Sonata and Sonata II all have these features.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Damn Joe!!!


thats gotta be the cleanest case interior I have ever seen >>>>> does it run ??????


I am ashamed of mine now !!!! ike ike ike ike ike (running away now)



joe


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

linderman said:


> Damn Joe!!!
> 
> 
> thats gotta be the cleanest case interior I have ever seen >>>>> does it run ??????
> ...


Actually that picture is about a year old. It shows my old setup with the IC7-MAX3 MB, P4 3.2GHz, MSI GF4 Ti4600, 2GB OCZ memory and of course, the four WD Raptors.
I'll have to post an updated pic.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Here's my P160W case with my present system.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

;.;

You are too cruel! I'll blam you all with shots of my rig.


----------



## Paskas (Oct 22, 2005)

crazijoe said:


> Here's my P160W case with my present system.




Just beautifull.
Congratz


----------



## 021Gamer (Oct 28, 2005)

*Getting New Case*

I have just ordered a case and would of ordered a better one if I had enough money, check it out:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Those are nice cases. Sturdy and well built. Just be mindful of the side panel if it has the mesh grill. It's restrictive when used as an exhaust and clogs easily when used as an intake. Removing the mesh grill is the best solution.


----------



## jisc123 (May 17, 2003)

Lian Lis are nice cases, but rather expensive(I myself own a PC-65B)
If you want a case with the most bang for the buck, I'd vote for the Antec Sonata II. It comes with a quality PSU and case for ~$100. Just be weary of plastic hinge on the door, its rather flimsy.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Haven't they revised those cases with a new full metal hinge?


----------



## BuyHoney86 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Still Looking...*

Nice Cases, all. But I am still hoping someone will know of a case that has:

Side-mounted HD bays
No Power Supply
Sells for $75.00 or less


Thanks in advance.


----------



## 021Gamer (Oct 28, 2005)

BuyHoney86 said:


> Nice Cases, all. But I am still hoping someone will know of a case that has:
> 
> Side-mounted HD bays
> No Power Supply
> ...


*See if you find something here*

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/acatalog/Online_Catalogue_Cases_7.html


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Damn Joe:


you should enter that rig at the fair!!! I have never seen such a "clean" wiring & cable job in a "working" PC !!

bet you cant wait for that wireless PSU to come out :grin: 


I spray painted my plex glass side cover window black so I dont have to look at my "mess" now that I have seen joe's :dead: 


A++++


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

@ BunHoney86
Her ya go Antec 3700BQE on ebay with side mounted HDDs, for $65 shipped (in Cali too) 

.....with a _spare_ backup power supply :wink: :wink: 

manufacturers site


----------



## BuyHoney86 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Thank You Please*

Yes that looks exactly right, please. Thank you very much.

I've never bought from ebay before, and it looks like I have two days to decide to buy & then figure it out. But as far as the specs that I am looking for, it really fits the bill.

Almost makes me want to hold off and see if I can get the price down lower by finding one without a "extra back-up Power Supply", as I already have a couple of them laying around.

I like the fact that it has four side-mounted bays, and then two more "front mounted" HD bays. I used the side-mounted bays before and afterwards I was ruined for anything else.

I case anyone is interested, mounting the HD's "sideways" requires a little more messing around to mount the HD's on the sliding bracket mount (which clips into and out of the case), but after that, moving things around is REAL fast & easy.

I'm CONSTANTLY pulling HD's out a reconfiguring; changing Master/Slave jumpers, etc... and fiddling with those little screws gets old REAL fast. Plus, I don't like mounting HD's on only one side (like I've seen others do), it just doesn't feel right. So trying to fight with BOTH sides of the case and having everything spread all over the floor also gets old.

So, (I feel like a salesperson here...) if you are "in & out" of your case constantly, you might consider going this route for your HD mounts.

Anyways (chatty today...) thanks again, "please". I'll mull it over and make a decision today or tomorrow. I'm pretty sold on the model, but the price & source still needs some consideration.


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Hey Joe.....drooooling over that case! :sayyes:


----------



## BuyHoney86 (Sep 7, 2005)

*More Help Please*

Okay, I ran a Google on "3700-BQE without power supply" and found this:

http://www.yesmicro.com/Item.aspx?sku=624345TD&sgd=341d313d312d319d312

What looks like a high-quality case with a solid reputation for quietness, no Power Supply and my favorite sideways-mounted HD bays for 

$ 37.54

:sayyes: 

Only, can I TRUST this company with my credit card information ? Money ? Will they deliver what I ordered ? In a reasonable amount of time ? Undamaged ? In working condition ?

What if something goes wrong ? Can I send it back ? Will I have to pay postage ?

Has anyone heard of this company ?


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

@ bunhoney86
click the 'about' link and you'll find their policies concerning returns and whatnot. Also add ship charges and your looking at $60. They look like a professional place. Paying with Visa is always better as you can use Visa to dispute any claims you may make against them in the event something goes wrong. Visa will also be helpful IF they run amok with your account number.

there is also a link to write an online review, but I see no place to READ them :4-dontkno . I would think they'd be OK.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 3, 2004)

Heya, sorry I didn't see this thread until just now.
I heartily recomend the NZXT Nemisis Elite case.
You can read a review of it here (complete with photos)
It's what houses my ASUS P5AD2-E Premium with it's P4EE.
Next month for the Pentium X I'm getting an NZXT Lexa Classic
(No Lexa Elite so far, but I don't see how they could improve on the Lexa Classic)
The Nemesis and the Lexa are very similar designs. As far as I can tell, they just took the nemesis Eliete, addes a top and bottom fan, and integrated the LCD from the Nemesis Elite into the front bezel. Other than the new front/rear bezels for the Lexa, the chassis seems the same. (I'll actualy know when I finaly get my hands on one, for now I'm just going by NZTX's photos.)

Now, if 100+ bucks for an alluminum case, is outside your price range, there's always the plain-old-steel Nemesis (just plain Nemesis, no elite) case. It's basicly the same as the Nemesis Eliete, only it's made of steel. Comes in more than black and silver, doesn't have the top-mounted LCD, and it has just two 120mm case fans instead of the three that the Eliete version boasts, so all-in-all it's the buget version aimed at the mid-range PC owner. Very cool for the budget-concious crowd, I'd say.

Now, if you'll excuse me, I have to wax my case.
I use a product called Ice Wax, originaly intended as a dry lubricant, but it can also be used for waxing the kind of paint that's on the NZXT Nemesis Elite if you freeze it and then buff with it before it reaches room temperature.. but I digress. Have fun shopping for cases, everyone.


----------



## rmarlisz (Nov 19, 2005)

=(. urs is amazing. mine, i cant even c ram and i hav a pretty big case lol.

btw, i love this case. aspire is good...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811144092


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

here is my x-navigator. not bad i guess for not being antec lol. liked looks better =). its not bad, but the hd isnt in bcause it was doa and newegg is sending it bak. i didnt want to turn it on lol so i used flash
note that is *5* fans in 1 case. hooked them all together to a fan controller. big pain..
i got work 2do, dont i


----------



## Sarge (Nov 3, 2004)

forcifer said:


> here is my x-navigator. not bad i guess for not being antec lol. liked looks better =). its not bad, but the hd isnt in bcause it was doa and newegg is sending it bak. i didnt want to turn it on lol so i used flash
> note that is *5* fans in 1 case. hooked them all together to a fan controller. big pain..
> i got work 2do, dont i


Looks like you're runing with the stock P4 cooler there. In my honest opinion, that thing is too damm small. It doesn't cool the P4 enough.
I'd recomend one of the Zalman CNPS 7700-Series heat sinks for anyone who has a LGA-775 Pentium 4
CNPS7700-AlCu
CNPS7700-Cu
Fatal1ty FS-C77

There's also the CNPS9500 LED, which is a step up from the 7700's.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

forcifer said:


> here is my x-navigator. not bad i guess for not being antec lol. liked looks better =). its not bad, but the hd isnt in bcause it was doa and newegg is sending it bak. i didnt want to turn it on lol so i used flash
> note that is *5* fans in 1 case. hooked them all together to a fan controller. big pain..
> i got work 2do, dont i


I also noticed that you have your memory setup in single channel mode. Any particular reason why your memory is in this configuration?

You post you box and you will have critics. But this can be a good thing.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

yes it is. this is my first build, so i new nothing. i am getting the zalman 9500 for xmas hopfully. i also fixed it up som more. do i run dual channel by putting them in the same color slot?


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Yes, Same color slot for dual channel.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

k thanks. how is th wiring though? i fixed it up som more last nite, so it looks better. i also am wanting a 10cm green led lite and som rounds ide cables. how does the wiring look? b4 i couldnt c nething


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

The wiring looks pretty good. You might want to wire tie some of the PSU cabling towards the top. This could clean it up a little and make it look less cluttered. It would look much better when you get round IDE cables.


----------



## rmarlisz (Nov 19, 2005)

did that. thx joe, u rock :sayyes:  :grin:


----------

